# Chirp tech



## Ol Muskie (Sep 12, 2009)

Hi Ya all,
I just bought a Lowrance Elite 7 Chirp Gold at B.P.. Gold has more charts. Cabs. doesn't carry the gold addition. Below find a site that explains the difference between regular sonar and chirp. The way I understand it, it defines targets from a couple of ft. down to a fraction of an in. Can't wait to try it on the water.
Ol Sledge

http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-...221-chirp-sounders-fish-finder-explained.html


----------



## jcoholich (Feb 12, 2014)

You are correct about the chirp ducer and make sure to register and update your gold chip to get freshest data on it.


----------

